# Looking for Manufacturer Name



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

Does any one Know the name of a company that manufactures or sells the programable urinal flush heads. Looking for one that flushes every 15 minutes on its own and can not be flushed manually. Also supposedly there are models that can provide water for up to three urinals simultaneously. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Acorn.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If it is Acorn good luck getting them in a timely fashion, unless your ordering a massive shipment.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

May not be the best solution but....

What about the controller used to turn the misters off and on in the produce section of a grocery store? Have it operate a solenoid valve that is plumbed to the urinals.

Just a thought.


----------

